# Augustine's Theory of Illumination



## Toasty (Mar 6, 2016)

Augustine's Theory of Illumination teaches that God is light and illumines all men to different degrees, that there are intelligible truths which God illumines, and that man can only know the divine truths only as God illumines him (_The Light of the Mind: St. Augustine's Theory of Knowledge_ by Ronald Nash, p.92).

Did Augustine believe that the regenerate receives more illumination from God than the unregenerate?

Did Augustine believe that coming up with a natural theology would be a fruitful endeavor for the regenerate, but not for the unregenerate?


----------

